# What word starts with an 'F' and ends in 'K' that means a lot of heat and excitement?



## lostprophet (May 18, 2007)

A first-grade teacher, Ms. Brooks, was having trouble with one of 
her students. The teacher asked, 'Harry, what's your problem?'

Harry answered, 'I'm too smart for the 1st grade. My sister is in 
the 3rd grade and I'm smarter than she is! I think I should be in 
the 3rd grade too!'

Ms. Brooks had had enough. She took Harry to the principal's office.

While Harry waited in the outer office, the teacher explained to 
the principal what the situation was. The principal told Ms. Brooks 
he would give the boy a test. If he failed to answer any of his 
questions he was to go back to the 1st grade and behave. She 
agreed.

Harry was brought in and the conditions were explained to him and 
he agreed to take the test.

Principal: 'What is 3 x 3?'

Harry: '9.'


Principal: 'What is 6 x 6?'

Harry: '36.'

And so it went with every question the principal thought a 3rd 
grader should know.

The principal looks at Ms. Brooks and tells her, 'I think Harry can 
go to the 3rd grade.'

Ms. Brooks says to the principal, 'Let me ask him some questions.'

The principal and Harry both agreed.

Ms. Brooks asks, 'What does a cow have four of that I have only two 
of?'

Harry, after a moment: 'Legs.'

Ms. Brooks: 'What is in your pants that you have but I do not 
have?'

The principal wondered why would she ask such a question!

Harry replied: 'Pockets.'

Ms. Brooks: 'What does a dog do that a man steps in to?'

Harry: 'Pants.'

Ms. Brooks: What starts with a C, ends
with a T, is hairy, oval, delicious and contains thin, whitish 
liquid?'

Harry: 'Coconut.'

The principal sat forward with his mouth hanging open.

Ms. Brooks: 'What goes in hard and pink then comes out soft and 
sticky?'

The principal's eyes opened really wide and before he could stop 
the answer, Harry replied, 'Bubble gum.'

Ms. Brooks: 'What does a man do standing up, a woman does sitting 
down and a dog does on three legs?'

Harry: 'Shake hands.'

The principal was trembling.


Ms. Brooks: 'What word starts with an 'F' and ends in 'K' that 
means a lot of heat and excitement?'


Harry: 'Firetruck.'

The principal breathed a sigh of relief and told the teacher, 'Put 
Harry in the fifth-grade, I got the last seven questions 
wrong......'


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 18, 2007)

ROFLMAO :lmao:  

Got cut & paste issues there lp?


----------



## marthemar (May 18, 2007)

:lmao:

I got the last seven wrong too!!!


----------



## wesd (May 23, 2007)

that was some funney sheet.
Wes


----------

